# Business clothes for woman



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Could you please recommend good store in Mississauga that sells business clothes for woman? Need to buy gift card for my wife for Xmas. From my search I'm thinking about 
H & M , Mexx or Images That Suit Limited... which one you thing the best? Any other suggestion?


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't know anything about Mississauga, but I would think a place like the Bay would have a much better selection (and better quality vs. H & M especially) than the others, no?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

You definitely don't want H&M. Their clothes are aimed at teenagers and are very cheap/low quality. 

Is it business casual or formal? 

Laura is nice, good quality clothes and very business appropriate. The Bay is another good option. I haven't heard of "Images That Suit" so I'm not sure about that one.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Just give your wife your platinum or gold American express card or load one of those VISA type gift card and let her buy whatever she wants for Xmas ... doesn't your wife work in a financial institution already? She would already know what type of "business" clothes she likes. :biggrin:


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Laura is fine. Images That Suit is wardrobe consulting + clothes shopping. If your wife wants some guidance on building a complete wardrobe / finding colours and styles that work best for her / finding ways to extend her wardrobe by adding pieces that work with her existing wardrobe / knowing whether to keep or toss certain styles, colours and fits on her - that is a good option.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Spudd said:


> You definitely don't want H&M. Their clothes are aimed at teenagers and are very cheap/low quality.
> 
> Is it business casual or formal?
> 
> .


Better if store sells both 
busines casual or formal? I think my wife soesn't know by herself what she really needs.... She just from strictly technical IT positon moving to some more management level position and will be meeting a lot with "big guys" of financial world....
She mentioned Mexx, this is why I included it in potential list...
Don't want to give my wife preloaded AMEX or so, she won't like it....


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just checked Laura - pretty wide selection...
http://www.laura.ca/Categories/132-Jackets.aspx

The Bay also has a lot of different stuff 

Now, need to decide Laura vs The Bay


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

What is the dif between a pre-loaded credit card and a gift cert?At least with the pre paid charge card it is virtually accepted at every business.
Why would she be pissed(as opposed to a single store),lol
Imo your setting yourself up for a headache lol,leave the clothes shopping to your wife!(that incl the ''where'')


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

donald said:


> What is the dif between a pre-loaded credit card and a gift cert?At least with the pre paid charge card it is virtually accepted at every business.
> Why would she be pissed(as opposed to a single store),lol
> Imo your setting yourself up for a headache lol,leave the clothes shopping to your wife!(that incl the ''where'')


Yiu are right ...this is a headache! But, some women are strange (including my wife ), she would prefer gift ccard for specific store...with preloaded Visa she can just go to closest Metro and buy food 
In any case.... is it true that I can buy preloaded Visa in any Post office?


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

You can get them at your bank(big 5)I bought a few last year,but make sure they waive the fee!Think they were charging 4%,at least rbc was(have no idea why they gouge on that,guess it is rbc way of saying merry christmas lol)


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Did some research and couldn't find any no-fee prepaid cards 


Actually found one from TD, you pay only $2.50 per month after 1 year 
http://www.tdbank.com/gift-prepaid-cards/giftcard/terms-conditions.html


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

RBC has a pre-paid VISA gift card - one time fee $3.95 as per their website ..http://www.rbcroyalbank.com/visagiftcard/faq.html ... 7-11 stores also carry pre-loaded VISA gift cards https://www.7-eleven.com/Cards/Gift-Cards/Vanilla-Visa-Gift-Cards/Vanilla-Visa-Gift-Card with terms and conditions. 

If you feel strongly that your wife wants to buy business clothes at Laura or The Bay, then get her the gift card from those retailers. A credit card (pre-paid or not) is most flexible for any kind of purchases I say, so if she decides to shop at Metro or Godiva for food/chocolates instead, you benefit too (provided she decides to shares that with you). :biggrin: Good luck.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

here's my idea of an unforgettably luxe & sumptuous clothing gift from a husband or boyfriend ...

he takes the time to accompany his wife/girlfriend to a store that's frankly above their normal budget. Possibly even far above (this is not going to be your standard-issue dull little sweater gift.)

he sits in an upholstered chair on the thick carpet, near the mirrors, while she tries on various garments & comes to show him each one. He's not bored, he's delighted. All his comments are right-on-the-money. The saleslady, charmed by this romantic couple, keeps arriving with one beautiful new item to try on after another.

finally, they choose. She doesn't have to even think about the price. He pays. Arm in arm, they exit stage right.

i have a lucky cousin. Her husband is french. Almost every year, in montreal or in paris, he takes her out shopping for a special something. She says she doesn't really know how much her favourite coats, jackets & suits cost. Such a lucky woman.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> She says she doesn't really know how much her favourite coats, jackets & suits cost. Such a lucky woman.


I thought it's only exists in movies  considering fact that all our accounts and credit cards are joint, everyone can see expenses when statement arrives


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

gibor i didn't think you'd get it ...

she's had a fabulous promotion. She'll be helped, now, if she looks the part. High finance is conservative. It's your turn to hand her up as high as possible.

never mind trivia like card load fees, CC statements, all that's for later.

best not go to those overweight Laura stores, those clothes are for girlz nightz out, certainly not for serious finance.

yahoo's marissa mayer doesn't wear pants to the office. Start your wife out in a pencil skirt, a beautifully-tailored blazer jacket in a fine-textured wool in a subdued colour, a silk shirt.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

gibor said:


> H & M


That store is not for professionals [terrible quality, even for kids].

You take how many vacations a year? So why are you in this section for clothes? 

I would suggest The Bay, where there are many brands [affordable & pricey] to choose from, for that polished professional look!

Congrats on the promotion, y buen viaje! :wink:


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Just cut to da chase gibs and go to victoria's secret!!!
That gift will pay more dividends than a pencil skirt....


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

donald said:


> Just cut to da chase gibs and go to victoria's secret!!!
> That gift will pay more dividends than a pencil skirt....


Just took a look at Victoria Secret website  Nice, but my wife works in different industry


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> I would suggest The Bay, where there are many brands [affordable & pricey] to choose from, for that polished professional look!
> 
> Congrats on the promotion, y buen viaje! :wink:


T.gal, yes, Bay is one of the option.... what do you think about Laura?
and yes, we take many vacations per year, maybe this is because we don't spend too much money on expensive clothes and the newest gadgets?!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

gibor said:


> what do you think about Laura?


I know the store, but whenever I've gone to Laura, have always come out empty-handed. Why don't you pay a visit to the store and see if your wife would like; you know her taste better than I do. 

Tons of brands at The Bay, so your wife can compare & decide what she likes. My personal favs. are Tahari & Jones New York [for size-fit & quality] 

You can buy top quality at half-price these days, so no need to spend a fortune.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> Just give your wife your platinum or gold American express card or load one of those VISA type gift card and let her buy whatever she wants for Xmas ... doesn't your wife work in a financial institution already? She would already know what type of "business" clothes she likes. :biggrin:


Yeah, don't do that. Those cards are full of fees / restrictions. They don't fall under the gift card rules, as they are a different type of card.

Stick with store based gift cards.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't worry, gibor is smart enough to figure out what works for him. :encouragement:


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Honestly, how old is she?

Laura is a bit stodgy (but fine if she is over 50), IMHO, and Jones New York is a bit better. If she is young and slim, Holt Renfrew (very expensive).

The Bay has a lot of selection, but is a bit all over the map.

I wouldn't do this kind of shopping in TO, either. Montreal, or better still, New York if you can afford it.

And the shopping with the husband in tow - yuk! Get a stylish friend to help her out (and prevent her from making expensive mistakes). In fact, if she has a stylish friend, ask her for a recommended store (not us frugal finance types).


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

^ You wouldn't buy some business dresses/suits in Toronto? 

Holt Renfrew is a waste of money IMHO; store is pretty boring & overpriced. 

When in doubt, it's best to go where there is a large selection.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

yuk?

it depends on the husband. He's a french husband, right? a former french air force fighter pilot. Was a ladykiller. Always liked women. Appreciates women. Never goes anywhere "in tow." When he arrives in a women's apparel store or department with his wife, salesladies' knees turn into gelée.

cuz herself was a former fashion model. Still very beautiful. They've been married 28 years. Four children. He worships the ground she walks on.

i'm sure the perfect clothes can be found in toronto.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Montreal, for me, always had a lot more flair (you'll notice I did not recommend Ottawa, where I live - snoresville).


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Freda's in Toronto is a good choice - many of the clothes are manufactured on-site. http://www.fredas.com/index-retail.html


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

gelée?

Hmmm. Maybe I should meet him myself... I could very well be mistaken.:love-struck:

I was, in fact, imagining my own sweetie trying to advise me on clothes... since he has worn the same style of fleece vest and cargo shorts/jeans 99 days out of hundred for the past decade.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

wendi i have figured out a killer app for gibor to gambit CAD/USD in td rrsp using Telemax at his place of employment, all for the same 2 low internet commish that he would pay using online tddi website, which his current employer has alas blocked.

i think i will offer this workaround to gibor for a price. He has to take his wife out to the bay & buy her one or 2 good-looking business outfits that will offer just the right polished & professional look for her new job, as t.gal says.

jones new york label is good, we are all agreed. Fussy laura sweaters are bad. Going to a big store with broad selection is good. MoneyGal has another store link upthread, this should be checked out (i don't know it because don't shop in toronto.)

do u think he'll bite?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for advice!
Just bought today The Bay gift card.(all those gift cards look suspicious to me )
But that's not everything 
Need to buy Perfume for her. 
I know that she likes Chanel Allure, so it's not a problem.
But also some time ago my wife gave me hint that she needs some cream (Moisturizers) for a night care. I was buying it before (and she liked it ), but I completely forgot the brand. Just took a look at Thebay.com and there are so many stuff over there...I'm just confused.
Ladies (and not only ), could you please recommend me which brands are good? Dior, Lancome, Clinique, Clarins, Elizabeth Arden ? Something else? I'd like to buy for her something Made in France....

BTW, somebody asked...she's 38


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Gibor, u think your wife might like any of these outfits?
http://www.jny.com/Womens-Suits/22962169,default,sc.html

And if you get a promotion, there's also JNJ for men. :encouragement:

Laura is not just for 50+, but not voguish enough.

*HP:* you don't shop à Toronto? :chuncky:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

gibor said:


> Ladies (and not only ), could you please recommend me which brands are good? Dior, Lancome, Clinique, Clarins, Elizabeth Arden?


All the above are good [except I don't know Clarins]. Also Estée Lauder/Dolce & Gabbana, but not all are French.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> *HP:* you don't shop à Toronto? :chuncky:


no alas i'm not chic enough for tto


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> All the above are good [except I don't know Clarins]. Also Estée Lauder/Dolce & Gabbana, but not all are French.


Can you please tell me what is French for sure?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

gibor said:


> Ladies (and not only ), could you please recommend me which brands are good? Dior, Lancome, Clinique, Clarins, Elizabeth Arden ? Something else? I'd like to buy for her something Made in France....


these are all top brands. Maybe Clinique, or whichever seems to have a valuable promotion going on.

gibor u are doing good here, doing good. You might just turn out to be the funnest husband in cmf forum!


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

gibor said:


> Can you please tell me what is French for sure?


I like Dior Jadore , it is French


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> gibor u are doing good here, doing good. You might just turn out to be the funnest husband in cmf forum!


HP, laugh, laugh at me  If you just knew how I hate shopping  Visited The Bay today and had headache  Bought gift card, than wanted to buy perfume...was told that if I order HBC credit card, I'll get 15% discount.... the sales person filled out application and so on, they needed also major credit card....gave them 3 I had...and my request for HBC credit card was declined with note that in 7 days I will get letter why it was declined.... Never in my life I got my app declined, I have perfect credit history.... so got so pissed off that just left the store..... 
I hate shopping!!!


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

gibor i imagine that all the women in this thread find it touching that you are so thoughtful about finding gifts that your wife would really like & use, you are taking so much trouble to find just the right nice things for her, you clearly have such a generous & giving spirit. No one is laughing, believe me.

if only more mates were like you! missus G is a lucky lady.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

gibor said:


> request for HBC credit card was declined...so got so pissed off that just left the store.....


Sorry about that, but probably not store's fault.

Try Sephora; they will tell you exactly what is français.
http://www.sephora.com/fragrance


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

There is only one correct moisturizer, I'll guarantee you. I like Clinique and Oil of Olay, but it really depends on what her skin is like (I am much older than she is).

Suck it up and ask her again... write it down.:stupid:

I dislike shopping, too (I think the cacaphony of scents in the big department stores breeds headaches, and I can't imagine working there). You are a sweetie... and you can tell her I said so.

Don't worry about the CC - I was once declined because they couldn't find my telephone number in the phone book. They have to keep you guessing, otherwise you might start to think of credit as human right, or something.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> Sorry about that, but probably not store's fault.
> 
> Try Sephora; they will tell you exactly what is français.
> http://www.sephora.com/fragrance


T.gal ...where do they tell it? And why they don`t have Chanel ?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

gibor said:


> 1. where do they tell it?
> 2. And why they don`t have Chanel ?


*1.* The store was founded in France, and what I meant by they [sales staff] should know what's French. You specifically asked for French names, no?

*2.* Well, I don't work for the store LOL. But a good question to ask Sephora [pas moi].

I suppose they carry their top-sellers only. 

I see Christian Dior/Givenchy/Guerlain/Lancôme/Thierry Mugler/Yves Saint Laurent, etc., etc., not enough selection for you? 

How about Lancôme: Trésor ou La vie est belle?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Everyone thanks for advises 
I finished Xmas shoping for my wife.  in addition to The Bay gift card, ordered Chanel, aand 2 items of Dior.

Now need to thing what to give to kids.... 18yo son and 12yo daughter... the problem that they have basically everything already.....


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

PS4 and DS3 That's what I bought my 11 and 21 year old lol


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

marina628 said:


> PS4 and DS3 That's what I bought my 11 and 21 year old lol


I know that ny son wants PS4, but i don't want him to have it.... he's leaving in dorm and just started University double degree program... and PS is like a narcotic (I know it on my own experience ).

And what is it DS3? Dead Space 3, a 2013 video game, DS3 (locomotive) , an AC electric locomotive, 29823) 1999 DS3, a main-belt minor planet or Citroën DS3, a supermini car?!


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Nintendo 3DS I think is what she meant.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol Spudd thanks for helping.My daughter is full time student as well but she and her friends love their games on weekends.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

marina628 said:


> lol Spudd thanks for helping.My daughter is full time student as well but she and her friends love their games on weekends.


I was joking in my reply above, but honestly i assume dyou gave your child Citroën DS3


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Funny - one Christmas not too long ago I went into a store and asked for "BioSolids 3 for the PC".

It was supposed to be "BioShock 3", but oddly, the clerk knew what I was talking about.

I would say cash money for the student - I never had enough then, and I assume you are tired of shopping... And I hesitate to recommend something for a 12 year old that I don't know - a microscope or a feather boa or a skateboard??? Bet she knows what she wants...


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

wendi1 said:


> I would say cash money for the student - I never had enough then, and I assume you are tired of shopping... And I hesitate to recommend something for a 12 year old that I don't know - a microscope or a feather boa or a skateboard??? Bet she knows what she wants...


Money for student?! - he just gonna buy same PS4 
12 y.o. has already 2 microscopes, 3 skateboards (she doesn't use them as she's almost professional figure skater) , but 'a feather boa ' - interesting idea! Thanks....will talk to my wife.... in which store we can find good quality "feather boa"?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, I doubt she really wants a feather boa. Why don't you just ask her to write a letter to Santa, then you'll be able to easily find out what she wants.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Spudd said:


> LOL, I doubt she really wants a feather boa. Why don't you just ask her to write a letter to Santa, then you'll be able to easily find out what she wants.


Letter to Santa?! for 12 yo girl?! lol
We're not a Canadian family


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Offered my daughter one of our cars in 2012 she didn't want it prefers the streetcar walking or bus .The bus drops her closer than if she had to park a car she said lol. If she is a girlly girl you cannot go wrong with makeup and nice pajamas .You could buy her a Pandora bracelet with a couple charms then have something to add to for years to come.$125 will get you a bracelet and couple charms they may have a starter set for this xmas .


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

When I was 12 I wanted a slide rule (and it was AWESOME). When my sister was 12, she wanted a bicycle. But when my niece was 12, she wanted this really ugly over-one-shoulder overpriced handbag FROM JUST THIS ONE STORE. THIS ONE.

A charm bracelet sounds very sweet.

For a feather boa, I would try a theatrical supply shop or a "consenting couples" sex shop. Or on-line if you are concerned about your reputation. But talk it over with your wife first...:02.47-tranquillity:


----------

